# potencia frigorífica



## fenixpollo

If we're talking about refrigerators and their ability to keep food cold, what's the best way to say *potencia frigorífica* in English?

_Necesitamos evaluar la potencia frigorífica de este refrigerador._

Here's a related thread -- frigorífico -- but I don't think the answer is there.

Can someone help, please?

Thanks!


----------



## jacinta

How about *efficiency*?  Or is that more about saving power?

Maybe refrigeration capability?  but that sounds pretty weird.


----------



## transparente

capacity for cold of this refrigerator?

I see your problem. I´m not sure if my suggestion will help.


----------



## nelliot53

He escuchado "*capacidad de enfríamiento*", pero puede haber otras acepciones para el término.  En inglés diría "*cooling capacity*".


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, everybody. At this point, I think that jacinta's is the best option. You rock, j! 

Other ideas?


----------



## rholt

I'd vote for "cooling capacity", if there were gonna be a  vote.


----------



## chics

*Potencia frigorífica = cooling capacity*
Potencia de calefacción = heating capacity
Eficiencia = efficiency
EER = EER


----------



## Eugin

fenixpollo said:


> If we're talking about refrigerators and their ability to keep food cold, what's the best way to say *potencia frigorífica* in English?
> 
> _Necesitamos evaluar la potencia frigorífica de este refrigerador._


That`s a very interesting thread, coming from a native as you, pollito!!! 
In any case, I also like the option of "cooling capacity", I mean, it sounds all right to my non-native eyers, so don´t take this for granted....

A bit late  , I hope you have managed to solve your doubt.

Greetings, friend!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks so much for your input, Gin.   I know about the English-language concepts like "cooling capacity" and "efficiency", but I wasn't sure which one that "potencia frigorífica" referred to.  Thanks for helping me clear it up.

No deadline on this one, so if there are other ideas, they are welcome.


----------



## abeltio

Wikipedia... searching for: refrigeration

The *cooling capacity* of refrigeration systems is often defined in units called "tons of refrigeration". The most common definition of that unit is: 1 ton of refrigeration is the rate of heat removal required to freeze a short ton (i.e., 2000 pounds) of water at 32 °F in 24 hours. Based on the heat of fusion for water being 144 Btu per pound, 1 ton of refrigeration = 12,000 Btu/h = 12,660 kJ/h = 3.517 kW. Most residential air conditioning units range in capacity from about 1 to 5 tons of refrigeration.
A much less common definition is: 1 tonne of refrigeration is the rate of heat removal required to freeze a metric ton (i.e., 1000 kg) of water at 0 °C in 24 hours. Based on the heat of fusion being 334.9 kJ/kg, 1 tonne of refrigeration = 13,954 kJ/h = 3.876 kW. As can be seen, 1 tonne of refrigeration is 10 percent larger than 1 ton of refrigeration.

considerando que la potencia frigorífica se mide en: toneladas de frío (eso sí lo sé bien).

entonces:
cooling capacity = potencia frigorífica.

saludos.


----------



## chics

La unidades son las de la potencia, caballos de vapor, vatios, kilocalorías por hora, etc.
1HP = 747W
1CV = 736W
1kcal/h = 1frig = 1.163W

Se suele usar el Sistema Internacional, habitualmente kilovatios (kW). Los BTU son British Thermal Units, 1 BTU/h = 0,293W.

Una tonelada son mil kilogramos, y es una medida de masa.


----------



## abeltio

chics, en tecnología del frío la definición de potencia frigorífica no es en unidades de potencia. el artículo de wikipedia está fantástico.


----------



## chics

Pues depende a qué profesionales del frío te refieres, con qué perfiles, y concretamente a que campo del frío, entonces.

Los ingenieros, proyectistas, instaladores de aire acondicionado comercial e industrial; así como las empresas fabricantes y distribuidoras de maquinaria asociada (splits, enfriadoras, fancoils, climatizadores, rooftops, sistemas VRF, cámaras frigoríficas, etc) usan las unidades de potencia.

En enrgía nuclear, donde la refrigeración es importante también, se utilizan unidades de potencia.

Los profesionales de rejillas de ventilación y conductos suelen tener como unidades básicas los caudales de aire, pero no le llaman potencia de frío, claro, sino caudal de aire.

Desconozco quien escribió el artículo de la wiki, su perfil profesional, su campo de actuación ni sus fuentes; pero me parece interesante conocer que hay algún tipo de profesional que usa los kilos de aire directamente como medida de frío/calor. ¿Alguien puede indicar quienes? Asumo que aproximan un volumen de aire a una potencia.

Esto no sería raro, algunos técnicos instaladores autónomos de pequeñas cosas calculan a ojímetro los requisitos de una sala, por experiencia, etc. multiplicando la superficie por un factor, por ejemplo 110, para obtener las kcal/h necesarias.


----------



## carcoma

los que me vinieron a arregar la cocina hablaban de frigorías.


----------



## abeltio

en la facultad cuando tuvimos que calcular un frigorífico y para especificar la potencia de los enfriadores siempre se habló de toneladas de frío... claro para estudiantes de ingeniería hablar de potencia en unidades de masa fue un shock casi anafiláctico... pero sobrevivimos...
por otra parte una cosa es la refrigeración como "cooling" que es lo que hacen en las plantas nucleares y otra la refrigeración como "chilling/freezing" que es donde se usa la tonelada de frío...

Es una cuestión comercial y de la jerga de la especialidad... y es así, punto.

Si uno va a comprar un aire acondicionado de los muy grandes, como para una sala de control de una turbina, y lo quiere comprar a uno de los fabricantes más conocidos: Trane/Carrier... y les dice: che, cotizame un aire acondicionado de 10 toneladas... tiene la oferta en 10 min.
si le dice: necesito un aire acondicionado con una potencia de 350KW... lo van a mirar con cara de: ¿y éste? ¿de dónde salió? ¿aprendió refrigeración con un diccionario?


----------



## mora

chics said:


> Desconozco quien escribió el artículo de la wiki, su perfil profesional, su campo de actuación ni sus fuentes; pero me parece interesante conocer que hay algún tipo de profesional que usa los kilos de aire directamente como medida de frío/calor. ¿Alguien puede indicar quienes? Asumo que aproximan un volumen de aire a una potencia.


 
Desafortunadamente,  “tonne of refrigeration” se utiliza en Canadá, y "ton of refrigeration" en EEUU. 

Mora


----------



## chics

abeltio said:


> en la facultad cuando tuvimos que calcular un frigorífico y para especificar la potencia de los enfriadores siempre se habló de toneladas de frío... claro para estudiantes de ingeniería hablar de potencia en unidades de masa fue un shock casi anafiláctico... pero sobrevivimos...
> por otra parte una cosa es la refrigeración como "cooling" que es lo que hacen en las plantas nucleares y otra la refrigeración como "chilling/freezing" que es donde se usa la tonelada de frío...
> 
> Es una cuestión comercial y de la jerga de la especialidad... y es así, punto.
> 
> Si uno va a comprar un aire acondicionado de los muy grandes, como para una sala de control de una turbina, y lo quiere comprar a uno de los fabricantes más conocidos: Trane/Carrier... y les dice: che, cotizame un aire acondicionado de 10 toneladas... tiene la oferta en 10 min.
> si le dice: necesito un aire acondicionado con una potencia de 350KW... lo van a mirar con cara de: ¿y éste? ¿de dónde salió? ¿aprendió refrigeración con un diccionario?


 
 Ah, pues debe ser cultural... En españa dirías (si el _che_) _cotízame un aire acondicionado de 350kW_ y te lo darían en 24 horas (también cultural...) en cambio la cara rara vendría con las diez toneladas!
Exactamente con los mismos Trane/Carrier...
​


----------

